
Angular vs. React vs. Vue: Which Is the Best Choice for 2019? - praveenscience
https://hackernoon.com/angular-vs-react-vs-vue-which-is-the-best-choice-for-2019-16ce0deb3847
======
Aduket
> The user interface frameworks and libraries of Javascript programming
> language work in a cycle. After every six months, they change positions and
> a new one pops up.

this article is total bullshit.

------
brlewis
Getting 502 error, but this seems to work:

[https://hackernoon.com/angular-vs-react-vs-vue-which-is-
the-...](https://hackernoon.com/angular-vs-react-vs-vue-which-is-the-best-
choice-for-2019-16ce0deb3847)

------
onion2k
The article says React is "approximately 100 KB size". The app I deployed
about 10 minutes ago is 47Kb, and it includes more than just React.

------
karmakaze
Svelte(?) > Vue > React > Angular.

~~~
andraaspar
Mithril > Svelte(?) > Vue > React > Angular

